# Shot my first AR...



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shopping for an AR, finally had the opportunity to shoot one. 
It had a red dot whatcha macallit. 
IVE ALWAYS BEEN A GARAND (mini -14) fan. I heard they've much improved their (mini -14)accuracy.
I figured I would give the AR it's much improved reputation a chance. 
It JAMMED for me on the second shot, my wife shot it, NO JAMS , SHE fell in love with the AR


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I was late to the game on AR's, but I like 'em. 

I have a varmint model with a 20" heavy barrel that outperforms my other rifles, accuracy-wise - 0.5 MOA three-shot groups out to 300 yards, with my carefully adjusted hand loads. I also assembled two 'budget models' from random components. They work well, also, for plinking with el cheapo ammo. Neither has ever fired anything but my budget hand loads, using 62 grain milsurp steel core bullets. My wife shoots 1.5" groups at 50 yards, with iron sights, and she loves to shoot them. I have never had feed or eject problems, even with aftermarket magazines. I don't do much rapid-fire, but I do like having the capability, in case the zombies ever attack. 

Mine are fairly low end brands (DPMS, Palmetto no-names, etc.), although the varmint model does have a Rock River lower receiver, with a DPMS upper. All have Rock River NM triggers. I also have a Remington (DPMS, really) R-25, in 7mm-08 for hog hunting, although I have not shot a hog with it. It shoots well under 1 MOA, since adding the Rock River national match trigger and 3-9x Redfield scope.

I put a 1-4x Leupold shotgun scope on the Palmetto, for plinking at 25 to 100 yards, and I am perfectly content with its 2 MOA accuracy with the cheap hand loads. It mostly gets shot at beer cans, but I need slight magnification at ranges beyond 50 yards. That is reasonable accuracy for milsurp hand loaded bullets, and I am quite sure I could improve upon that significantly, with a customized hand load and a better scope.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought My 1st AR before the election, it's name is Hillary. Bought the second one about a year later. Both shoot well but I'd still rather shoot my 10/22s.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

The only issue I find with buying an AR is that It'll be hard just buying one.


----------

